# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам ходунки

## Vahrik

Продам ходунки,состояние хорошее,фото прилагаются!
Цена 400 грн.

----------


## Vahrik

390 грн

----------


## Vahrik

380 грн

----------


## Vahrik

375 грн

----------


## Vahrik

360 грн

----------


## Vahrik

355 грн

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## hautserj

нужны ходунки. ваш номер телефона? 0982118475 оксана

----------


## Vahrik

Up

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Продаётся  350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Up

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Up

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Up

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Up

----------


## Vahrik

Up

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Ап

----------


## Vahrik

350 Грн

----------


## Vahrik

Up

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Up

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Ап

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Ап

----------


## Vahrik

350грн

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Ятчук

ходунки еще есть? т.0671252298

----------


## Vahrik

Вы не правильный номер телефона оставили...

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

360 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Ап

----------


## Vahrik

350  грн

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Ап

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Ап

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Ап

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## Vahrik

Продаю

----------


## Vahrik

350 грн

----------


## jane21

ходунки еще продаете? можно ваш номер

----------


## Vahrik

> ходунки еще продаете? можно ваш номер


 Да, продаю,телефон кинул в личку...

----------


## Vahrik

Продаю 350 грн

----------


## Filadelfia

ходунки в продаже?

----------


## Т.Г.

Ходунки еще продаете?

----------


## Vahrik

> Ходунки еще продаете?


 Пока нет,они в использовании...

----------

